# Lunch Time!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just about to throw down with some homemade hamburgers and fried taters!

I'm talking about a 'man's burger"... 3/4 Lb ground chuck, hand-pressed patty, onion roll, double pepper-jack cheese, thick sliced onions, Duke's Mayo, and a dab of mustard!

Thick cut, steak fries sliced from Yukon Gold taters!

Normally don't drink a lot of sodas but having an ice cold can of Coca-cola to wash it down!

:hungry:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice now im starving and its only 9:30 AM. Enjoy man:rockon:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just threw down a 5 Guys Burger with:

jalapeno
green pepper
mushroom
grilled onion
lettuce
tomato
ketchup
hot sauce
mayo
relish

And some fries!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Just threw down a 5 Guys Burger with:
> 
> jalapeno
> green pepper
> ...


Had a couple jalapeno dogs for lunch...onions, ketchup and mustard. But that burger sounds fuggin awesome!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm awaiting a suprise lunch. Girl from work is bringing me back whatever sandwich is on special today from the deli.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

you guys are killing me, but i do have some leftover bacon wrapped stuffed jalepenos for lunch


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Just about to throw down with some homemade hamburgers and fried taters!
> 
> I'm talking about a 'man's burger"... 3/4 Lb ground chuck, hand-pressed patty, onion roll, double pepper-jack cheese, thick sliced onions, Duke's Mayo, and a dab of mustard!
> 
> ...


Dale, that would sound awesomely delicious if I hadn't just got back from Planet Sub after having a Dagwood's Dream....pastrami, roast beef, ham, mozzarella, onions, horseradish, lettuce and tomatoe, with crisp salt and vinagar chips and Barq's root beer to wash it all down.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

you guys are F'n' Killing me here....lunch isn't for another hour.....:cheeky:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

This thread is USELESS without pics.

So lets start. My surprise sandwich turned out to be super awesome.

Turkey, bacon, cranberry, lettuce, tomato, hot peppers on toasted wheat and a bag of chips


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lunch was FANTASTIC! Ate too much though and had to visit the Dr....


Dr Grabow, that is... He prescribed some PA Choice Blend. All is fine now.

Wish I could help out with a pic but no camera at the moment. 

And Chris, that sandwich looks great, even with a full belly!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah...stop with the food! lol, my fridge is bare and my belly's empty. You guys are killing me! :dizzy:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you guys like hot stuff...I just came across a slim jim "dare"...there are 3 levels, Chili, Jalapeno and Habenaro...I went with the Jalapeno and it was spicey for sure...tomorrow it will be the Habenaro!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> If you guys like hot stuff...I just came across a slim jim "dare"...there are 3 levels, Chili, Jalapeno and Habenaro...I went with the Jalapeno and it was spicey for sure...tomorrow it will be the Habenaro!


Nice ill have to check those out... :cowboyic9:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Just about to throw down with some homemade hamburgers and fried taters!
> 
> I'm talking about a 'man's burger"... 3/4 Lb ground chuck, hand-pressed patty, onion roll, double pepper-jack cheese, thick sliced onions, Duke's Mayo, and a dab of mustard!
> 
> ...


Wow! I just ate lunch while logging on and after reading this, I'm hungry for it :nod:

Sounds amazing


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

F*** this im making steaks.


Dammit guys.. i was saving those!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> If you guys like hot stuff...I just came across a slim jim "dare"...there are 3 levels, Chili, Jalapeno and Habenaro...I went with the Jalapeno and it was spicey for sure...tomorrow it will be the Habenaro!


my friend got me some of those cause he knows i love hot sauce (im a big of a hot sauce "guy") and it wasnt all that hot, tasted pretty decent for a slim jim though.

Gotta get some pain is good jamaican style.

im throwin some on my steaks right now.

http://www.trymynuts.com/images/products/pain is good jamaican style 400.jpg

The hottest thing ive had (other than pure capsacin) is a dorset naga pepper, called a "Ghost Chili"

Holy crap.

jalapeno = 2,500-8K scoville units (what makes peppers hot)

Ghost Chili = ~1,460,000 scoville units

pepper spray = ~ 2 million


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Paul, be sure to wash your hands after eating that stuff and before you touch anything important. :flame:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Paul, be sure to wash your hands after eating that stuff and before you touch anything important. :flame:


Oh god i touched my eye once when i had some frostbite on my finger

frostbites awesome its white vinegar and capsacin, about 750K scoville, i douse it on my hot dogs/burgers or i put it in drinks (water soluble!)

It's hotter coming out than going in <.<


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Just threw down a 5 Guys Burger with:
> 
> jalapeno
> green pepper
> ...


MMMM 5 Guys...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> MMMM 5 Guys...


Yes! I'll be eating 5 Guys in just a few short hours... Can't wait!


----------

